# Soaper's Choice



## soapmaker (Aug 25, 2018)

I am in Canada and having trouble with this website. During checkout they allow you to choose country and province but their zip/postal code only accepts numerical entries. Impossible in Canada. Tried every which way I could to no avail so called their 800 #. "Call cannot be completed as dialed." Probably because I'm in Canada. So I emailed them, a couple times, a week or more ago and get no reply. So can anyone tell me what I or they are doing wrong?


----------



## earlene (Aug 25, 2018)

Are you using this contact information:

https://www.soaperschoice.com/contactus

The 800 number starts with 833.

Have you called your phone provider to ask why you can't dial out to this US number?  Maybe there is an additional number required for calling that prefix?

Are you sure that responses from them are not going to your junk mail folder?


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 25, 2018)

earlene said:


> Are you using this contact information:
> 
> https://www.soaperschoice.com/contactus
> 
> ...


Yes that is the contact info I am using. There are no responses in my junk mail. I have had a similar problem with another company in the states but I could call them and do it on the phone. I have also had 1 800 #s that only worked in the U.S. but they answered by email.


----------



## earlene (Aug 25, 2018)

I had no idea calling some numbers would be so problematic from Canada.  Have you tried and operator assisted call?  Can you do that in Canada?  I haven't had to do that in decades, myself, but in the past when a call wouldn't go through, I'd call the operator and ask them to help me get through and that worked.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 25, 2018)

I'll work on it next week.



earlene said:


> I had no idea calling some numbers would be so problematic from Canada.  Have you tried and operator assisted call?  Can you do that in Canada?  I haven't had to do that in decades, myself, but in the past when a call wouldn't go through, I'd call the operator and ask them to help me get through and that worked.


This is upsetting. So I'm not too happy with soapers choice. I have wasted a lot of time on them. I called the operator who tried to connect and couldn't. He said it's the option of the company what areas they want to service. True but if they don't want to service Canada then why do they allow you to choose Canada as a country and Ontario as a province and then not accept a postal code with letters? and not allow you to call them? and don't answer emails sent over 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 27, 2018)

Why not try a wholesale supplier in Canada instead. Less aggravation for you, I think. Someone posted a link to a wholesale supplier awhile back. (Let me try to dig it up, not sure I saved the link) It’s for common oils like Coconut, palm and some liquid oils I think. For the specialty oils, why not compare prices with NDA?

ETA: Here you go http://www.bedessee.com/

Link was posted by soapmaker123 I think.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes it was me that posted about bedessee.com. The only thing I am looking for is tallow. I can't find it.


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 27, 2018)

Ah okay. Hope you hear back from Soapers choice soon.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow, I have never had an issue in the past with Emails.  maybe the email went to a SPAM folder on their end ?

1-800 #'s can be set up to allow or not out of country calls.


----------



## earlene (Aug 27, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Yes it was me that posted about bedessee.com. The only thing I am looking for is tallow. I can't find it.


https://fatworks.myshopify.com/products/grass-fed-beef-tallow-14oz
http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/exotic-butters-vegetable-oils/vegetable-oils/tallow
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00MOT5TCE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The second two are Canada based, I'm not sure about the first, but it came up when I Googled 'where to buy tallow in Canada'.  I know someone here who lives in Canada does order from saffireblue.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> https://fatworks.myshopify.com/products/grass-fed-beef-tallow-14oz
> http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/exotic-butters-vegetable-oils/vegetable-oils/tallow
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00MOT5TCE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> The second two are Canada based, I'm not sure about the first, but it came up when I Googled 'where to buy tallow in Canada'.  I know someone here who lives in Canada does order from saffireblue.


Thank you earlene, I did see those but at $25 for under a pound, no thanks. Also I don't feel saffire blue is a good place to buy. I won't go into those reasons now except for the tallow, it's a much better price but although they claim they don't have a minimum order, there is a $25. surcharge on anything under $75. So I would be paying $30 a lb. plus shipping!!



Lin19687 said:


> Wow, I have never had an issue in the past with Emails.  maybe the email went to a SPAM folder on their end ?
> 
> 1-800 #'s can be set up to allow or not out of country calls.


Don't know. Can't call and ask them!


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 27, 2018)

Well, I am guessing that you don't know that they ARE Columbus Food's ??
They have been a great company that changed their website years ago to help us Soapers.
Maybe try calling them directly.
Columus Foods (Columbus Vegetable Oils) 
30 East Oakton St.
Des Plaines, IL 60018
United States of America
*847-257-8920*


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Well, I am guessing that you don't know that they ARE Columbus Food's ??
> They have been a great company that changed their website years ago to help us Soapers.
> Maybe try calling them directly.
> Columus Foods (Columbus Vegetable Oils)
> ...


No I didn't know that. Thanks I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 27, 2018)

I called quiet few numbers in states and never had any problem.   Just make sure you do have right number,  I am in Canada too , and I call everytime I order my labels or other things


----------



## Vandam (Aug 28, 2018)

Windy Point in Calgary sells tallow.


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 28, 2018)

Soapmaker, do you have to put the country code from where you are?

I would have to call 1-847-257-8920 (from Lin's post) or 1-833-257-6627 (from Soaper's choice website) from here.

Do only 1-800 have the blocking facility, or do all numbers (including the above) have this? I'm asking because I haven't heard of this facility here for general numbers, but I think it can be applied to freecall or local call numbers here as well, so maybe this is the problem - they don't want international callers on their freecall number?


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 28, 2018)

Dahila said:


> I called quiet few numbers in states and never had any problem.   Just make sure you do have right number,  I am in Canada too , and I call everytime I order my labels or other things



This is my experience too. If the website doesn't work for Canadians then you can always call.



SaltedFig said:


> Soapmaker, do you have to put the country code from where you are? I would have to call 1-847-257-8920 (from Lin's post) or 1-833-257-6627 (from Soaper's choice website) from here.
> Do only 1-800 have the blocking facility, or do all numbers (including the above) have this? I'm asking because I haven't heard of this facility here for general numbers, but I think it can be applied to freecall or local call numbers here as well, so maybe this is the problem - they don't want international callers on their freecall number?



Yes I too would have to call the whole thing. The operator told me the 1-833-257-6627 number has that option.
But I didn't know there was another number since it's not on the soaper's choice website until Lin mentioned it.



Lin19687 said:


> Well, I am guessing that you don't know that they ARE Columbus Food's ??
> They have been a great company that changed their website years ago to help us Soapers.
> Maybe try calling them directly.
> Columus Foods (Columbus Vegetable Oils)
> ...



I just called this number and was transferred to Mike's answering machine so I will await a call. I think we're on the right track now.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 28, 2018)

Vandam said:


> Windy Point in Calgary sells tallow.


Thanks for the info. Checked it out and they are out of stock. Maybe I should stick to my vegan recipe??


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2018)

FYI, Mike (forgot his name earlier) is SUPER NICE.  When I was ordering from them in 2004-2008 (was called Columbus Food's back then) he was so nice when I had to call on a couple questions.  Yes he has worked there That long.  I believe it is a family affair.
They gave the oils for Soapers a separate section and name because they get so many soapers that order from them.  Their shipping is a little high, but then again I think shipping is high all over


----------



## Misschief (Aug 29, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Yes it was me that posted about bedessee.com. The only thing I am looking for is tallow. I can't find it.


I'm in BC... I recently purchased Tallow from Voyageur Soap & Candle, a Canadian company.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 29, 2018)

soapmaker, I am in Canada too, it is tough to find tallow,  I get 20 pound of tallow from butcher on markets, is already minced so I just render it,  it is pretty easy


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 29, 2018)

You know I forgot that you all up there may have Butchers that would sell the Tallow.
I don't have many butchers around here anymore.  But then again I don't use Tallow.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Dahila said:


> soapmaker, I am in Canada too, it is tough to find tallow,  I get 20 pound of tallow from butcher on markets, is already minced so I just render it,  it is pretty easy


Yes, I used to render my own when I first started soapmaking 14 years ago. But I stopped because I thought to sell people were going to want vegan which is so prevalent now. Now that I am established in my area I would like to have a lard tallow selection and see how it goes. I have asked around but I haven't found a place that would sell the fat to render. One place I called, they said, "tallow? what's that?"


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Now back to Columbus Foods. Still haven't heard from Mike so after 2 days I'm going to try again.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow, that's really odd.  I've called a couple times and had a quick response.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Wow, that's really odd.  I've called a couple times and had a quick response.


I called again this morning. The lady that tried to help me was very polite and sorry she couldn't help me. She said she doesn't think they ship to Canada which I assured her wouldn't be the case since I have a U.S. address to send it to. She wrote down all the info and said I will personally hand this to Mike when he gets off the phone and have him call today. That was this morning so I'm.........waiting......


----------



## Dahila (Aug 30, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Yes, I used to render my own when I first started soapmaking 14 years ago. But I stopped because I thought to sell people were going to want vegan which is so prevalent now. Now that I am established in my area I would like to have a lard tallow selection and see how it goes. I have asked around but I haven't found a place that would sell the fat to render. One place I called, they said, "tallow? what's that?"


whole sale in Missisauga does carry it,  Depends where you live ,  People love my lard and tallow soap.  My vegan do not go as well as I expected


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow, I too man shocked.  He is usually a fast caller back.
Not sure if there is a time difference between you and them.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Dahila said:


> whole sale in Missisauga does carry it,  Depends where you live ,  People love my lard and tallow soap.  My vegan do not go as well as I expected


I am an hour and a half away from that. I am closer to Niagara Falls and I contacted wholesale club there. They do not have it. Do you mind to share your recipe?



Lin19687 said:


> Wow, I too man shocked.  He is usually a fast caller back.
> Not sure if there is a time difference between you and them.


They are one hour behind us.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 30, 2018)

Hm you are in the middle of Ontario many farmer markets and a lot of lard or tallow,  Sometimes they have combination of tallow and some other oils.  I render my own ,  I only buy lard .  Check the local butcher


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 31, 2018)

Dahila said:


> Hm you are in the middle of Ontario many farmer markets and a lot of lard or tallow,  Sometimes they have combination of tallow and some other oils.  I render my own ,  I only buy lard .  Check the local butcher


As I said above the meat shops I contacted didn't have any. I'll keep trying.


Lin19687 said:


> Wow, I too man shocked.  He is usually a fast caller back.
> Not sure if there is a time difference between you and them.



A day and a half later and still no call so I am giving up for now. They obviously do not want Canadian customers. I do have relatives in the states though so maybe they will order for me if I can't find anything local.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 31, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> As I said above the meat shops I contacted didn't have any. I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> A day and a half later and still no call so I am giving up for now. They obviously do not want Canadian customers. I do have relatives in the states though so maybe they will order for me if I can't find anything local.



Hope everybody sees this!! Mike Lawson called from Soaper's Choice. You all were correct about their kindness. I think from what he said they are having some problems. He was not even aware that Country and Province could be selected and that postal code could only accept numerical and ours has letters in it. But he said they hope to get a new website soon, they know it's awful. Neither was he aware that their 1-833 # didn't work from Canada. At any rate he said to fill in all zeros in the postal code area and it worked! He felt they didn't receive the emails that were sent because their spam is super selective. So....just wanted to clear their name!

Edited to say: However they do not ship to Canada


----------

